# Woah, cool site!



## Sparky

hey everyone, i just found this site while looking for mantids. I live in Long Beach California and their population is 0%  . I cannot find them anywhere and my dad won't let me buy one.

I've been trying to get my hands on one for 6 years with no luck.

The first encounter with a mantis is when i was 3 years old. I use to live in cambodia. My parents wanted me to have a good education so we moved to Dallas Texas then Long Beach, CA.

Now Im 15 and a high school freshman ON SUMMER VACATION!!!!

I don't know if mantids can be shipped to Long Beach, but if anyone knows please tell me. I would really appreciate it  .


----------



## jmac27

Welcome and yes, mantids can be shipped to Long Beach. I was born the LBC, represent! 8)


----------



## wuwu

welcome neighbor!


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## HempKnight

Ya, they can be shipped there. I live in San Diego so we are really close. You can buy mantids ooths at local garden stores and hatch them yourself. Just a little idea :wink:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome Sparky, that's my grandsons nickname too! :lol:


----------



## Asa

I love the nickname, "Sparky"!


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! You can definitely get mantises shipped to you. To start you off, you can go look for an ootheca or egg case at a gardening center. I've seen them at Ace.


----------



## Sparky

By the way, Sparky is my real name. I'm named after an iguana.


----------



## athicks

SoCal represent! Welcome!


----------



## Asa

> By the way, Sparky is my real name. I'm named after an iguana.


Seriously?


----------



## Sparky

yes, seriously 

The lizard's name was Spartan so my dad named me Sparky


----------



## Asa

> yes, seriously The lizard's name was Spartan so my dad named me Sparky


Ha ha! Weird!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Sweet name, welcome!


----------

